# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure > [SOLVED] Really stuck on Chrono Trigger

## fallenshadow

Hi guys im playing Chrono Trigger with Snesx9.

However Im really stuck and don't know what to do. I think I have to go through Dactyls nest and fly on some dinosaurs but I got to the top and they don't appear.  :Sad: 

Any ideas?  :Confused:

----------


## donkyhotay

Chrono trigger is a fun game, haven't played it in years though. Where exactly are you? If you're at the point just after defeating magus (which is what it sounds like) you need to talk to ayla in the ioka village first then find the other human village (think it's called the laruta* village). After ayla and the elder there get in a fight then she says she's going to get the dactyl from the nest. Climb the nest and ayla will be there and summon them for you.

//edit: My mistake, it's the laruba village.

----------


## fallenshadow

I did climb the nest but shes not there.  :Surprised: 

Maybe I need to look more to find her... I took a long break from playing this game but I started playing it again, so im not sure what is the last thing I did in the game.

----------


## fallenshadow

Where is Laruba Village? I think thats what I need to find.

----------


## donkyhotay

Just to the left of the dactyl nest, if you don't see it there you need to talk to more people in the ioka village first. Ayla won't be at the dactyl nest until after you speak with the elder in the laruba village.

----------


## fallenshadow

Hmm... either im blind and can't see it or it isn't there at all.  :Very Happy: 

Check out the screenshot? I don't even know what it should look like but I can't see anything.  :Sad: 

I probably should mention too that I have talked to everyone in ioka village.

----------


## donkyhotay

It's not there yet. Either you've come to early (which shouldn't be since you have frog and you do this right after defeating magus) or you haven't talke to someone you should, it should be right where that little indent in the trees next to the "65,000,000 BC" tag is located right now on your screen shot. Here's a full map of that time zone with the laruba village shown.
http://images.wikia.com/chrono/image...p-65000000.gif
You can see it between the ioka village and dactyl nest just to the left there. Basically when you talk to someone in the village and you hear about the reptites finding the laruba village and burning it down, then you get to go visit the burnt out ruins and talk to the survivors.

----------


## fallenshadow

As it turns out I was there too early. I had not actually beaten Magus but its been so long since I was playing this that I could not remember.  :Very Happy: 

I went to 600A.D. and to the magical cave, now Frog can finally use the Masamune sword... awesome!  :Smile: 

Do you know where can I get better weapons for Marle and Lucca? They have something like 36 attack each.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## flaak_monkey

You could always consult Gamefaqs.com too in the future.

----------

